# Not sleeping through the night



## Rhone&Deau (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi all! First time posting on here. We have a 7 month old Vizsla who is the sweetest boy on earth, but has issues sleeping the whole night through. I think I can count on one hand how many times he's actually slept a solid 8 hours at night, and so I'm a bit desperate for advice. 

Right now, we'll snuggle with him on the couch until he goes to sleep, and then we'll head off to bed. We don't let him sleep on the bed with us, but we leave our door open so he can come sleep on his dog bed in our room if he gets tired of the couch or wants to be near us. There are some nights when this works fine, and then there are other nights when he is whining by the side of our bed for attention every two hours.

Our V isn't crate trained, but is this something we should do to solve this problem at night? Is 7 months too late to start crate training a puppy? This is my first dog, so I don't have much experience in this area. 

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Imagine, a Vizsla whining...

Potty first, then resettle. Full disclosure: Co sleeper here, consider this as an easy fix otherwise, he's a Vizsla, after all. And they do best on top of us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have made it 7 months without a crate, then crate training is up to you.
I crate train all of my foster dogs. Some are puppies, and others are up in years.

As our dogs go from being a tiny puppy, to a few months old. They require more mental, and physical exercise. It's tough for them to sleep, if they are not tired. Plus Vizslas are creatures of habit. It doesn't take long for a unwanted behavior, to become a daily thing, if not stopped right away.

I would do more with him during the day. Keep him up a little later in the evening. When you go to bed, have him go to his bed. Don't leave him on the sofa.


----------

